# Wood not fully burning in WSM but maintaining temps?



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys I have a quick one EDIT (ok question ended up getting longer). My WSM has made some great food but I am having an issue were my wood chunks arent fully being burned to ash or even charred fully and I think im wasting a good amount of wood. I usually use 4-5 hunks of hickory or what ever wood im using for doing ribs or pork butt ETC. 

I start my coals using the minion method and I have tried coals over the wood and wood on top but it doesnt seem to matter, I get good smoke at first and then the wood just goes out and it is longer smoking but there is always plenty of wood to burn. The wood is dry, I keep it inside. I have even tried soaking it with a little lighter fluid and letting it burn good for about 20 minutes outside of the smoker and then torching it with a propane torch to get it good and hot around the edges and then putting it in but it always seems to go out after a while in the WSM. 

I am wondering, do I need to put the wood to one side near a vent and keep that vent fully open if possible to maintain a good burn on the wood or what am I doing wrong? 

I also sometimes try to add wood to the smoker once my temps steady to get more smoke but they dont seem to start. Im using kingsford blue bag.


----------



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

No one else have this problem? I cant be the only one....When I say its not burning all the way I dont mean its turning to coal like it did with my old propane smoker. Its still brown in places all around the chunks, like real wood. I could understand if they were turning to coal and crushed easily into black stuff but there not even like that. just incase I wasnt clear in the original post.

Do I need to get them roaring on fire in the chimney starter first and then put them on? Ive read all over to just add them into the coals and put the lit coals on top using the minion method.

Thanks for any advice everyone!


----------



## hambone1950 (May 21, 2013)

Well , no ones jumping in and all I can say is that I haven't had that problem with my WSM. I think the smoke wood usually gets burnt up pretty well. You could try putting it down into the briquettes a little deeper so it maintains contact with the lit coals. That's a head scratcher right there.
Are you not getting enough smoke flavor on your meat?


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

You're doing fine...you don't need to see visible smoke going all the time.  that invisible and barley visible smoke is great....don't stress yourself out looking for what is perceived as the perfect smoke going the whole time. 

If you're talking  about an electric smoker and you don't see the smoke this isn't the case but charcoal it is.  You're wood will turn into charcoal which is great because you can use that as a base for the next smoke. 

Keep turning out good Q and don't sweat it.


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

OH....DON'T soak your chunks in lighter fluid!   LOL, that's a no no


----------



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> OH....DON'T soak your chunks in lighter fluid!   LOL, that's a no no


haha I figured as much. I understand I dont want rolling white smoke but the fact that the wood isnt burning completly like it did in my ol propane smoker I just didnt think it was right....And I did a pork loin roast and had really no smoke ring at all so i was a little concerned, it tasted smokey but no smoke ring like ive had in the past, and since my wood chunks are not burning completly i thought it was from that. I keep the top vent open 100% and use the bottoms for the adjusting. just not sure. last time i did loin backs was the first time I got a really good hickory smoke flavor but nothing has turned out BAD just not as smokey as I think they should get...


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

dandiele said:


> haha I figured as much. I understand I dont want rolling white smoke but the fact that the wood isnt burning completly like it did in my ol propane smoker I just didnt think it was right....


Yea you're fine, it's a just a different animal going from propane to charcoal.  By the wood chunks not turning to ash is a good thing... you're getting the smolder vs the burning.


----------



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

but shouldnt they be turning to coal? like all black and lighter in weight. Maybe im just stressing out over nothing. just seems like im wasting wood, but I guess i can reuse it. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

Your wood chunks will turn into basically carbon.. and get lighter and and lighter until it'll crumble. I'll have wood chunks that are still there after a few cooks and i'll load into my chimney for another cook. 

You now have a very very efficient smoker and it'll get everything it possibly can out of the fuel. 

BTW i use only lump for the most part so it'll all blend together.  Like I said just use what doesn't burn for next times fuel.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 21, 2013)

Are you perhaps placing the wood chunks to the outside of the coal ring?

I've had my WSM for about 3 years now and the only time I had that happen was when I put the wood too far from the fire and it was a short smoke, so the meat still came out smokey.

Bill


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 21, 2013)

I have not had this happen. I even put spent Bradley pucks (wood) in my WSM.













somjb1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 21, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Are you perhaps placing the wood chunks to the outside of the coal ring?
> 
> I've had my WSM for about 3 years now and the only time I had that happen was when I put the wood too far from the fire and it was a short smoke, so the meat still came out smokey.
> 
> Bill


Bill i expect what's happening is just the different smoke that you have going in a propane smoker compared to that of a wood burner.  In a propane/electric if you're not seeing smoke you aren't getting it but not the case w/ charcoal.     

Newer folks to charcoal/wood see the primary combustion smoke and then when it goes to the super thin TBS or almost invisible smoke and don't think they're getting smoke.


----------



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Are you perhaps placing the wood chunks to the outside of the coal ring?
> 
> I've had my WSM for about 3 years now and the only time I had that happen was when I put the wood too far from the fire and it was a short smoke, so the meat still came out smokey.
> 
> Bill


no I don't put anything on the outside of the coal ring. I think I need to let things get a little hotter or something before I put the middle on and let it settle. I notice in nepas photo he has fresh coals on top of hot coals. I put in fresh coals first spread out evenly with a few chunks mixed in then put my chimney of lit coals on top and spread out evenly. I have even used a torch while its all put together to try to get the wood lit again but it doesn't work. I think I'm going to try to get it very hot until there is some flame from the wood before I put the middle section on and see if the wood smolders better rather then just going out completely. My wood has never turned completely white like in nepas photo either, but I dont make a little seperate spot for the wood either, not sure I just expect it to turn to carbon like FWIsmoker said. practice makes perfect right haha.

You guys are great, im getting there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 21, 2013)

Those are MojoBricks i just put in. They smoldered down to powder.

And you can smoke anything in your WSM













tt3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 21, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 21, 2013)

you might try smaller chunks or your chunks are damp.. i have never had the problem of it not burning. sometimes it doesn't burn to ask. but it always burns. i also use lots of differant smokers. still no problem.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## dandiele (May 21, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> Well , no ones jumping in and all I can say is that I haven't had that problem with my WSM. I think the smoke wood usually gets burnt up pretty well. You could try putting it down into the briquettes a little deeper so it maintains contact with the lit coals. That's a head scratcher right there.
> Are you not getting enough smoke flavor on your meat?



Hey I just noticed your reply. Well today I tried it with some thick tbones to try the reverse searing. Kind of the same thing happen but I only used 3 chunks. Like the size of an 8 year olds fist haha not sure how else to describe them. They did end up stopping smoking in about 20 minutes while waiting for temps to settle. I took the lid off. Let them flame up again and closed it and they smoked for much longer. The whole 40min the steaks were getting up to temp. I am not sure whats up. Its got me confused. Only once have I got a real good smoke flavor on ribs that was noticeable hickory. The rest of the time its just bbq flavor. And if I just toss in chunk after temps are settled I never see smoke or even tbs. I usually keep the door open until they fire and close it up to smolder them. Im gonna make sure next time I place the chunks on top of my chimney to get them good and burning and then dump them in with the fresh coals. Maybe im expecting more smoke flavor then what I can get but id like a smoke ring on pork loin at least.....


----------



## fpnmf (May 21, 2013)

On occasion my chunks dont burn all the way..but it doesnt bother me..

You might try doing this way... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135116/how-i-start-and-use-my-wsm

BTW













1000x500px-LL-356f16fd_ThreadisUseless.jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 21, 2013)

ok. now i know. i had a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and here is the problem. i use a AMNPS a lot and people have the same problem with it. it takes air and you have to get it going good. if it is not going good. it will not burn, if it will not burn. it will not smoke. you need to spend the time to make it burn.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

themule69 said:


> ok. now i know. i had a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David i believe he doesn't realize how efficient his smoker is.  Dan take a picture of your charcoal basket just like it is after a smoke. .... i don't want you to get confused.    Are you starting with a new load of charcoal each cook and that's what you mean by "wasting wood?


----------



## cliffcarter (May 22, 2013)

I have 4 recommendations

1. Use smaller pieces of wood, 1"HX1W"X3"long and use 10 of them, placed on the charcoal.

2. Get a different bag of hickory chunks and see if they work better, you may have wet wood.

3. Cook at a higher temperature, too low and the wood, especially a dense wood like hickory, will not stay lit(especially if it is wet).

4. So stop stressing, already. Life is too short and it's only BBQ.


----------



## maple sticks (May 22, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> I have 4 recommendations
> 
> 1. Use smaller pieces of wood, 1"HX1W"X3"long and use 10 of them, placed on the charcoal.
> 
> ...





themule69 said:


> you might try smaller chunks or your chunks are damp.. i have never had the problem of it not burning. sometimes it doesn't burn to ask. but it always burns. i also use lots of differant smokers. still no problem.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> David


Hi, From my cub scout days I remember needing three things for a fire, fuel air and heat. I'm with others who have suggested smaller chunks of wood. Your not generating enough heat to consume the wood chunks. The wood is smoldering as long as lit charcoal is close enough to keep it hot. Wood needs more heat to burn than charcoal. Smaller chunks of wood get to burning temp faster. 

I think.


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> David i believe he doesn't realize how efficient his smoker is.  Dan take a picture of your charcoal basket just like it is after a smoke. .... i don't want you to get confused.    Are you starting with a new load of charcoal each cook and that's what you mean by "wasting wood?


Ok I will try to remember to do that. Im going to be taking it out of town with me to cook for the family this weekend. I use what coals are left after the last time I use it when i shut it down and it goes out on its own. unless there arent many in there ill add more, but if im going to do a whole pork butt ill load it fresh so it will burn the whole cook and not have to reload. 

I may need smaller chunks, the ones I got from walmart seem extremely dry, they don't show any signs of moisture sizzling out of them when there burning. how ever some are softball sized.....I have been trying to use the smaller pieces and not using the bigger ones yet. When I got the WSM in the cooler temps (we had a very cold spring) I could see the steam from the water pan and if I stuck my nose right in the steam I could not smell any smoke what so ever. You can tell if your sniffer inhales some smoke. or at least mine can. I am going to try the more smaller chunks idea and see what happens. I dont have a saw really to cut my chunks smaller but I could use my works vice and a handsaw to cut them in half.

On average how much wood are you guys using for say a 4 hour rib smoke, and also a 12 hour pork butt smoke? I use about 5 for ribs maybe 6 or 7 for a pork shoulder. maybe I need to use 10 fist size pieces and then if that is to much adjust it down from there.

You guys have been very helpful thank you for the information and advice.


----------



## redwood carlos (May 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> I dont have a saw really to cut my chunks smaller but I could use my works vice and a handsaw to cut them in half.


Use a hatchet and just split the chunks.

I use this for splitting. Made it myself. Splitting wood chunks for BBQ is about all the action it sees.

 













IMAG1187.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## maple sticks (May 22, 2013)

Carlos,  that is a nice looking wood splitter.


----------



## hambone1950 (May 22, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> Use a hatchet and just split the chunks.
> 
> I use this for splitting. Made it myself. Splitting wood chunks for BBQ is about all the action it sees.
> 
> ...



I was gonna suggest a hatchet too , but that is a real nice splitter! You made that? Nice work , brother!Thumbs Up


----------



## jirodriguez (May 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> Ok I will try to remember to do that. Im going to be taking it out of town with me to cook for the family this weekend. I use what coals are left after the last time I use it when i shut it down and it goes out on its own. unless there arent many in there ill add more, but if im going to do a whole pork butt ill load it fresh so it will burn the whole cook and not have to reload.
> 
> I may need smaller chunks, the ones I got from walmart seem extremely dry, they don't show any signs of moisture sizzling out of them when there burning. how ever some are softball sized.....I have been trying to use the smaller pieces and not using the bigger ones yet. When I got the WSM in the cooler temps (we had a very cold spring) I could see the steam from the water pan and if I stuck my nose right in the steam I could not smell any smoke what so ever. You can tell if your sniffer inhales some smoke. or at least mine can. I am going to try the more smaller chunks idea and see what happens. I dont have a saw really to cut my chunks smaller but I could use my works vice and a handsaw to cut them in half.
> 
> ...


Another thing you can do is instead of putting all the wood in at the start of the smoke, toss 2 pieces in every hour, this provides a fairly constant stream of thin blue smoke. For ribs I'll do this for the first 3 or 4 hours, for a pork butt 6-8 hours. Also different woods are stonger than others, if you are using mesquite do 1 piece per hour if you don't want a strong flavor. I buy the bags at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

Ill have to try some of these suggestions. for everyones information the wood I use is sold at walmart and is this http://www.westernbbqproducts.com/hickory1.html

The same wood sold on the website for old smokey grills and smokers.


----------



## redwood carlos (May 22, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> I was gonna suggest a hatchet too , but that is a real nice splitter! You made that? Nice work , brother!


Thanks. It works really well. .250" thick at the spine most of the way up gives it a good heft.


dandiele said:


> Ill have to try some of these suggestions. for everyones information the wood I use is sold at walmart and is this http://www.westernbbqproducts.com/hickory1.html
> 
> The same wood sold on the website for old smokey grills and smokers.


Check out the post by fpnmf

His link has a picture of a WSM with used coals and there are still brown spots on the wood.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 22, 2013)

Here's some reading that may help :http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=stickburning101

If this does not help, re-post and we can help you work it out so you can Smoke.

Have fun and. . .


----------



## themule69 (May 22, 2013)

Dandiele when you get a chance would you update your profile so we can see where you are located? sometimes it helps to know where you are to give you better info.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

Ok not very informative but I updated it. :)


----------



## themule69 (May 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> OK not very informative but I updated it. :)


thanks Bud. it helps. now i know you are straight north of me. this time of year we have about the same weather. in the winter you are much colder and more wind.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dward51 (May 22, 2013)

I've used Western hickory chunks in my WSM with no problems before.  If the flavor is right in the finished product, I would not worry about unburnt charcoal or hardwood in the smoker.  I generally do not try to save any left over charcoal by snuffing the flame by closing the vents.  I just let anything left at the end burn to ash and don't worry about it (charcoal is cheap and all I need is one hot coal in the trash can to cost me more than a fresh bag of charcoal will).


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

dward51 said:


> I've used Western hickory chunks in my WSM with no problems before.  If the flavor is right in the finished product, I would not worry about unburnt charcoal or hardwood in the smoker.  I generally do not try to save any left over charcoal by snuffing the flame by closing the vents.  I just let anything left at the end burn to ash and don't worry about it (charcoal is cheap and all I need is one hot coal in the trash can to cost me more than a fresh bag of charcoal will).


hmm im not sure why you would worry about a hot coal in the trash can. I snuff mine out by closing the vents so I never have to dump out any coals, only ash and those i suck out with a shop vac the next day. I just carefully lift my charcoal grate with ring in place and set it aside, suck out the ash and place the grate back in. so next time I want to use the WSM I can put hot coals lit in my chimney starter on top of the old coals after I ruff up the old coals to release any ash from them.


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

themule69 said:


> thanks Bud. it helps. now i know you are straight north of me. this time of year we have about the same weather. in the winter you are much colder and more wind.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Yep cold and windy about sums it up lol. sometimes snow sometimes ICE we just never know.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 22, 2013)

Myself..  I would go with the smaller and more chunks mixed throughout the unlit charcoal....  but instead of spreading the chimney full of hot coals all over the top..  make a hole and dump them all in one spot....  make sure there are a couple of chunks touching the hot coals..  maybe even throw a chunk on top of the hot ones... 

Just try that way one time and see what happens....


----------



## dandiele (May 22, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Myself.. I would go with the smaller and more chunks mixed throughout the unlit charcoal.... but instead of spreading the chimney full of hot coals all over the top.. make a hole and dump them all in one spot.... make sure there are a couple of chunks touching the hot coals.. maybe even throw a chunk on top of the hot ones...
> 
> Just try that way one time and see what happens....


Ok I will try that this weekend when im cooking for the family.


----------



## themule69 (May 22, 2013)

dandiele said:


> Yep cold and windy about sums it up lol. sometimes snow sometimes ICE we just never know.


i lived and worked in storm lake iowa for a while. on the lake.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## jirodriguez (May 23, 2013)

Get a 6 ft. x 8 ft. welding blanket and some spring clamps for cold windy weather. It provides both a wind break and insulation in one - wind is actually harder on your stable temps. than cold. The brown on the blanket is from the exhaust, I leave an opening above the exhaust and the lid therm. The blankets are rated to something like 1200 °F, and the outside of your smoker isn't even remotely close to that. With this set up I can run a 250° with 1 vent open on a windy 28° night.

To access the lid and meat, just remove the top clamps and peal it down like a bannana.













DSCN0938.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------



## dandiele (May 23, 2013)

Thats for the info but that was slightly off topic haha. Good to know though.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 23, 2013)

It willl help you keep the temps up and steady, which in turn will burn the wood and charcoal more fully. The WSM's run really really well, but most any charcoal/wood smoker does not like to get hit with cold wind, it makes it much harder to get temps up and a steady even burn on your fuel.


----------



## dandiele (May 23, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> It willl help you keep the temps up and steady, which in turn will burn the wood and charcoal more fully. The WSM's run really really well, but most any charcoal/wood smoker does not like to get hit with cold wind, it makes it much harder to get temps up and a steady even burn on your fuel.


Ah gotcha, my temps are fine as far as holding steady were I need them for what Im cooking. I decided to try the idea of chopping my chunks smaller. So I went out and got a fancy new fiskers hatchet that was the only sharp hatchet in the store and it did the job wonderfully.













20130523_191920.jpg



__ dandiele
__ May 23, 2013






This one shows my hickory on the right and the apple on the left.













20130523_192136.jpg



__ dandiele
__ May 23, 2013






Hickory













20130523_192148.jpg



__ dandiele
__ May 23, 2013






Apple.

Im guessing these smaller pieces will burn much better, or should I say smoke much better. some of the pieces of hickoy were split into 3-4 pieces so they were pretty large. like between baseball and softball size.


----------



## themule69 (May 23, 2013)

dandiele said:


> Ah gotcha, my temps are fine as far as holding steady were I need them for what Im cooking. I decided to try the idea of chopping my chunks smaller. So I went out and got a fancy new fiskers hatchet that was the only sharp hatchet in the store and it did the job wonderfully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL NO. don't blame me now your going to chop us up with an ax
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. i hope this gets your smoke going the way you want it.

happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## dandiele (May 23, 2013)

I think it will


----------



## themule69 (May 23, 2013)

dandiele said:


> I think it will


i think you are on the right track now.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## redwood carlos (May 24, 2013)

That is a quality hatchet! Good luck with the smoke.


----------



## dandiele (May 24, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> That is a quality hatchet! Good luck with the smoke.


yea I love it. Very sharp and works great.


----------



## den60 (May 25, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> Well , no ones jumping in and all I can say is that I haven't had that problem with my WSM. I think the smoke wood usually gets burnt up pretty well. You could try putting it down into the briquettes a little deeper so it maintains contact with the lit coals. That's a head scratcher right there.
> Are you not getting enough smoke flavor on your meat?


Yeah, I have WSM 22.5 and don't have an issue with the wood burning completely. I just toss the chunks in there though I make sure they are surrounded by coals.


----------



## dandiele (May 25, 2013)

Wood is doing amazing. Its burni jg completly and once piece at a time if I need is enough to keep a tbs. Tried the spare ribs trimmings. Oh man there good so far.


----------



## themule69 (May 25, 2013)

dandiele said:


> Wood is doing amazing. Its burni jg completly and once piece at a time if I need is enough to keep a tbs. Tried the spare ribs trimmings. Oh man there good so far.


Dandiele i'm glad you have it going your way. remember to post pics. wee like to drool!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dandiele (May 27, 2013)

Oh noooo I forgot...ill get them next time. With all the preparing and getting ready I forgot. But everyone loved the food.


----------

